# [RISOLTO] aggiornam. baselayout, errore all'avvio (net.eth0)

## dema

come di consuetudine ho aggiornato il sistema con una bel 

```
emerge -vpuDN world
```

e ora sul portatile (che è provvisto di una scheda di rete wireless e di una wired) ho un problema all'avvio... vi spiego: con il portatile mi collego alla rete wireless di casa attraverso wifi-radar (modalità demone: quando trova una rete wireless si connette). Il problema è che ora all'avvio gentoo cerca di assegnare un'indirizzo ip alla scheda ethernet che però non è connessa a niente e di conseguenza stalla sul processo di assegnazione dell'ip (nessuna configurazione in /etc/conf.d/net quindi viene assunta una assegnazione dinamica degli ip attraverso DHCP) fino a che non premo ctrl+c...   :Sad: 

ho provato a rimuovere net.eth0 dal runlevel di boot (a dire la verità non ricordo neanche perché ci fosse...) ma niente da fare... stesso problema!

in più una volta che il sistema è avviato non ho neanche l'interfaccia di loopback e quindi non riesco neanche ad utilizzare freepops (che dà un errore del tipo: "impossibile accedere a localhost"):

```
tux init.d # ifconfig

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:CE:A8:AE:AE

          inet addr:192.168.0.4  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:650 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:353 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1285033 (1.2 Mb)  TX bytes:130257 (127.2 Kb)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0x2000 Memory:c8006000-c8006fff

```

questa è la configurazione di avvio attuale:

```
tux init.d # rc-update show

           acpid            | battery      default

           alsasound     |         boot

           bootmisc      |         boot

           checkfs        |         boot

           checkroot     |         boot

           clock            |         boot

           consolefont   |         boot

           cpufreqd       | battery      default

           gpm             | battery      default

           hostname     |         boot

           keymaps      |         boot

           laptop_mode | battery

           local             | battery      default nonetwork

           localmount    |         boot

           modules       |         boot

           netmount      | battery      default

           pmg_eth1     | battery

           rmnologin     |         boot

           splash           |         boot

           syslog-ng      | battery      default

           urandom       |         boot

           vixie-cron     | battery      default

           wifi-radar      | battery      default

           xdm              | battery      default

tux init.d #
```

qualche suggerimento?Last edited by dema on Sun Aug 20, 2006 7:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## exebeje

sicuro che non ci sia un po' di confusione tra eth0 e eth1?

----------

## randomaze

Cosa restituisce il comando:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net | grep -v "#"
```

  :Question: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

con il nuovo baselayout è stato modificato il sistema di gestione della rete. per il momento posso consigliarti un workaroud, togli dal kernel il supporto per la scheda di rete wired ed impostalo modulare e non caricarlo all'avvio. da quello che ho capito tanto non la utilizzi frequentemente. nel caso in cui ti serva puoi sempre caricare il modulo e connetterti. oppure puoi provare a configurare netplug, nel caso però ti avverto che non sono mai riuscito a configurarlo.

----------

## dema

 *exebeje wrote:*   

> sicuro che non ci sia un po' di confusione tra eth0 e eth1?

 

vista la confusione che ho in testa in questo momento riguardo al problema in questione probabilemente sì...  :Sad: 

comunque a cosa ti riferisci di preciso?

----------

## dema

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Cosa restituisce il comando:
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/conf.d/net | grep -v "#"
> ```
> ...

 

come dicevo all'inizio non ho impostato nessuna configurazione in /etc/conf.d/net e di conseguenza il comando non ritorna niente...

----------

## dema

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> con il nuovo baselayout è stato modificato il sistema di gestione della rete. 

 

ed in effetti prima dell'aggiornamento con all'ultima versione di baselayout tutto funzionava a meraviglia...  :Sad: 

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> per il momento posso consigliarti un workaroud, togli dal kernel il supporto per la scheda di rete wired ed impostalo modulare e non caricarlo all'avvio. da quello che ho capito tanto non la utilizzi frequentemente. nel caso in cui ti serva puoi sempre caricare il modulo e connetterti. oppure puoi provare a configurare netplug, nel caso però ti avverto che non sono mai riuscito a configurarlo.

 

purtroppo ora non ho a disposizione la macchina che presenta il problema... nel pomeriggio provo la soluzione modulare che hai proposto e poi vi faccio sapere...

----------

## randomaze

 *dema wrote:*   

> come dicevo all'inizio non ho impostato nessuna configurazione in /etc/conf.d/net e di conseguenza il comando non ritorna niente...

 

quindi è perfettamente normale che net.eth0 e net.eth1 non funzionino.

Se il tuo problema è solo:

 *Quote:*   

> in più una volta che il sistema è avviato non ho neanche l'interfaccia di loopback e quindi non riesco neanche ad utilizzare freepops (che dà un errore del tipo: "impossibile accedere a localhost"): 

 

allora prova a dare un

```
/etc/init.d/net.lo start
```

e se tutto va bene aggiungilo al runlevel di boot.

----------

## exebeje

Intendevo sapere quali sono i "compiti" delle due schede di rete ma soprattutto quali sono tali schede, ovvero: eth0 wired e eth1 wireless o viceversa?

In ogni caso suppongo che almeno una debba ricevere un ip dal tuo router dhcp, quindi va specificata in /etc/conf.d/net la corretta configurazione, come specificato nel manuale. 

Prima di downgradare baselayout o qualcosa che è nel portage ti consiglio di tentare di risolvere prima con gli strumenti "normali", cosa che non hai fatto visto che quel file è vuoto e quindi...

 *Quote:*   

> è perfettamente normale che net.eth0 e net.eth1 non funzionino.
> 
> 

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## thewally

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> nel caso in cui ti serva puoi sempre caricare il modulo e connetterti. oppure puoi provare a configurare netplug, nel caso però ti avverto che non sono mai riuscito a configurarlo.

 

Non è più critica come una volta, per un funzionamento base (manda in background la richiesta al dhcp server), basta solamente emergere netplug.

Se poi vuoi che, connessa un'interfaccia di rete, passi a quella, e disattivi l'altra (con tanto di cambio del gateway di default) e vice versa, una volta bisognava editare uno script a mano (c'ero riuscito   :Cool:  ), allo stato attuale devo ammettere di non averci ancora provato   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

è solo che io detesto il dhcp e utilizzo indirizzi statici. l'unica cosa è che anche quando non avevo a disposizione l'ap wireless ed il cavo attaccato il wired non fungeva. cmq siamo off topic. quando mi verrà voglia di sbatterci ancora la testa riesumerò il vecchio thread.

----------

## dema

come suggerito, ho aggiunto net.lo al runlevel di boot ed effetivamente ora anche l'interfaccia lo è up (tuttavia il problema con freepops permane  :Sad:  ):

```
tux stefano # ifconfig

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:CE:A8:AE:AE

          inet addr:192.168.0.4  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:70 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:63 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:59111 (57.7 Kb)  TX bytes:8107 (7.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0x2000 Memory:c8006000-c8006fff

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:100 (100.0 b)  TX bytes:100 (100.0 b)

```

ma all'avvio il sistema stalla ancora durante l'avvio del processo di assegnazione dell'ip all'interfaccia eth0 (giustamente dal momento che non c'è attaccato nessun cavo di rete). Quello che non capisco è perché gentoo cerca di configurare eth0 dal momento che net.eth0 non è inserito in nessun runlevel...

per inciso: eth0 è l'interfaccia della scheda wired mentre eth1 è l'interfaccia relativa alla scheda wireless.

Non mi è chiara un'altra cosa: perché dite che è normale che net.eth0 e net.eth1 non funzionino? eth0 dovrebbe essere lasciata in pace e eth1 è configurata con wifi-radar e funziona (come avevo specificato all'inizio).

----------

## Ic3M4n

da quello che ho capito è stato modificato il funzionamento di base del supporto alla rete da parte del baselayout. se provi a dare una letta al nuovo /etc/conf.d/net.example noti che ci sono molte differenze rispetto a quello vecchio. io ho aggiornato a questa versione del baselayout su 5 - 6 pc, però solo su tre ho due interfacce di rete. un portatile e due fissi. uno dei due fissi non ha accesso ad internet, quindi le route sono statiche e tutto funziona come prima. sull'altro fisso ho dovuto modificare leggermente la conf in quanto e sembra che tutto funzioni come dovrebbe. invece il portatile ho il problema che ho specificato prima. 

secondo me tutto dipende da un depend di un servizio presente nei runlevel boot e default che richiede la rete attiva, difatti per un periodo ho avuto anche un avviso che eth0 e eth1 non possono partire nel runlevel boot...   :Rolling Eyes:   e chi diavolo ce le ha messe?

poi non ho approfondito in quanto funzionava comunque tutto e non ho molto tempo per approfondire la cosa.

----------

## Sephirot

anche io ho avuto un problema simile...

in pratica e' cambiata la sintassi del nuovo /etc/conf.d/net ma nel net.example e' spiegato tutto molto accuratamente.

----------

## dema

ho risolto il problema   :Very Happy: 

praticamente con la nuova versione di baselayout all'avvio viene alzata per forza l'interfaccia eth0 (perché proprio solo eth0 e non anche eth1, ad esempio, questo non l'ho capito...) alla quale si cerca di assegnare un indirizzo IP e questo nel mio caso è un problema dato che non c'è collegato nessun cavo di rete....

per alzare l'interfaccia senza assegnarle un indirizzo IP occorre aggiungere nel file di configurazione "/etc/conf.d/net" la stringa:

```
config_eth0=("null")
```

che permette di ottenere il risultato che cercavo...

Se qualcuno riesce a capire come evitare di alzare l'interfaccia eth0 me lo spieghi perché non ho trovato come si fa...  :Sad: 

grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.

Stefano

----------

